# horse shows in nothern alberta



## summerdreams (Oct 26, 2009)

hi does anyone know of any horse shows, around high level, grande prairie, peace river, valleyview, high prairie areas. thank you


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

Well I know there is the North country circuit{NCC} is pretty big, but don't think it it extends that far north.Many girls around here{Edmonton region} travel it. You may try the peace district horse community/clubs for info they have a facebook page Peace Region Horse Shows! | Facebook


----------

